# help with oven cleaning



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I just got a new oven , well new to us. It was free. It looks great from the out side and it works perfect. But it needs a good cleaning.
I usually place a piece of foil under what I am cooking or cover it so it does not spill or splatter. I also tend to wipe up any spills before they harden. obviously this person did not. 
This is a self cleaning oven but I do not think I would ever use that feature. I can not imagine using all that propane.
So I got some easy-off. I tried the 2 hour cold oven method and it really did nothing. 
Can you tell me what I need to do. I would love to be able to use the oven this weekend without sending the smoke alarm into overdrive.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oh dear. no one answered you yet? Try warming the oven slightly first, then spray on the easy-off.

If it's crusted up stuff, scrap with a window scraper first perhaps. or a metal spatula or putty scraper.

If it's dark stained but flat stuff....scraping with a scraper/putty knife will give you some grooves for the easy-off to grab ahold of.

You may have to do it in layers. easyoff, scrape. more easy0ff, scrape. etc.


----------

